# Please help me guys...



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Hiya,

sadly im new to your forum and I dont even know if I have 'depersonalisation'. On friday I smoked abit to much weed and had abit of a panic attack, I went home and spent the next 3/4 hours feeling like shit. I dont smoke really (maybe 4/5 times over the last 2 years) Now, 5 days later, I dont feel any better. I feel lightheaded, out of place from what is going on (a bit of a daydreaming sensation), 80% my normal self and worried sick about my symptoms. Reading this forum doesnt help because I see alot of people have had this for years and im only 17. I cant live like this, its awful and I have only recently got over insomnia and mild depression 3 months ago.

Im getting very scared because I cant seem to find info anywhere and my mum (who worked as a nurse for 10ish year) knows nothing about it. Is it all in my head maybe?

I went to the doctors today and she told me all my bodily functions are ok (heartbeat, temp. ect) and It could just be an overeaction to the weed and in the next week or so I will certainly feel better but I dont know.

Please guys, How long does this usually last? What can I do to stop it and quash the symptoms?? Am I doomed for eternaty?

Thanks guys...


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Madhead said:


> Hiya,
> 
> sadly im new to your forum and I dont even know if I have 'depersonalisation'. On friday I smoked abit to much weed and had abit of a panic attack, I went home and spent the next 3/4 hours feeling like shit. I dont smoke really (maybe 4/5 times over the last 2 years) Now, 5 days later, I dont feel any better. I feel lightheaded, out of place from what is going on (a bit of a daydreaming sensation), 80% my normal self and worried sick about my symptoms. Reading this forum doesnt help because I see alot of people have had this for years and im only 17. I cant live like this, its awful and I have only recently got over insomnia and mild depression 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


hey there.. try not to worry about having dp for years.. yes it is true that some people have it for years while other only for brief periods. try not to feed into the fear. It will get better. I have been suffering for about 5 months now. mine was triggere from a plane ride. it horrified me, and since I have never been the same. I think I might be getting better.. either that ..or I'm just used to it. i don't know. you have to fight. be strong, and stay busy.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Madhead said:


> Hiya,
> 
> sadly im new to your forum and I dont even know if I have 'depersonalisation'. On friday I smoked abit to much weed and had abit of a panic attack, I went home and spent the next 3/4 hours feeling like shit. I dont smoke really (maybe 4/5 times over the last 2 years) Now, 5 days later, I dont feel any better. I feel lightheaded, out of place from what is going on (a bit of a daydreaming sensation), 80% my normal self and worried sick about my symptoms. Reading this forum doesnt help because I see alot of people have had this for years and im only 17. I cant live like this, its awful and I have only recently got over insomnia and mild depression 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


You probably did get either DP/DR from your panic attack due to weed. I actually got it from the same thing, I didn't have a panic attack but I ate a pot cookie and freaked out real bad. I also went to the doctors and was fine. Its not in your head its really there, but just remember its only a feeling and can't hurt you. For now (and I know this is hard) but accept it know that its a temporary and natural reaction your body does when you have put to much stress on yourself. You could have some drug induced anxiety and DP/DR are common symptoms of anxiety in general. I have only had it for a little over a month and am making improvements. Someone else on here only had it for 4 months and got it from the same thing and are completely cured. I hear people who get it from drugs often have a faster recovery time. It really just depends on you and your body. Do you best to accept it, relax and keep yourself busy. Good luck!


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

@ Rogue Bullies

Thanks... I hope I find myself in the same position as you in 30 days time. TBH Im shitting me-self. Im so scared because I feel Im going to be one of these people who have it for over 3/4 months. The unsureness is terrifying because all I want to do is lead a healthy, normal life...


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Madhead said:


> @ Rogue Bullies
> 
> Thanks... I hope I find myself in the same position as you in 30 days time. TBH Im shitting me-self. Im so scared because I feel Im going to be one of these people who have it for over 3/4 months. The unsureness is terrifying because all I want to do is lead a healthy, normal life...


Yeah the first few weeks I kinda freaked out. I felt like I was dead, coma or going insane etc. Now I am able to go back to work, drive, go to the store etc. I even went on a over night trip away from home. So just in that short amount of time I got that much better. Recovery is described like a wound healing. It doesn't heal over night and it slowly gets better. You can make it worse depending what you do to it and how you treat it and the more major it is the longer it will take to heal. So for now ignore it and move on. It will go away. I even know a few people who had it only for a week or 2 and recovered. Since you have had it only a few days its really hard to tell at this point. I wish you luck and hope you can find your way soon!

To add at first I couldn't even eat for like a week or get out of bed either. So I think I have made a bit of progress over a months time. I stopped fearing it and learned to accept it.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

whats up madhead, sorry to hear that you have found yourself in the DP boat. i wanted to reply to tell you that i have been where you are and know what your going through and i have recovered. i will give you the advice i wish i had when i first got this shit over a year ago. IGNORE IT!!! trust me, all you need to do to get rid of it is to distract yourself with regular activities. make an honest effort to not pay attention to the way you feel. read the posts in this links below and they will tell you what you need to do in order to recover.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18932-feeling-90-better-after-4-years-heres-how/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

@tommygunz

Thanks mate, means a lot, and the success stories really do help me out. Thannk for the advice


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Heya, firstly sorry to go on but I'm the sort who asks alot of questions







can anybody give me an indication about his long this will last? I worry alot about it. What can I do to speed up the recovery? What can I do to quash the symptoms? I feel like I'm doomed


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Madhead said:


> Heya, firstly sorry to go on but I'm the sort who asks alot of questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea hun really. If you didn't have any anxiety issues or any other mental health problems before and its just the drug that caused it then there is a good chance it will fade fast. Some people have it for a few weeks or even months and some have it for years so its really hard to know. However most people who have it for longer have it because of some mental issue that can't resolve. Don't think or focus on recovery all at once, just take one step at a time. It wont just go over night it comes slowly. Read some of the posts on the recovery bored and they will help you. Stay away from meds for the time being, exercise, eat healthy and take some vitamins or calming supplements. You MUST learn to accept that you have this condition you don't know when it will go and keep your self distracted. Your not doomed a lot of people get this from weed I have it from weed and they even made a movie about someone getting it from weed. DP is a temporary and natural reaction it will pass!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Madhead said:


> Heya, firstly sorry to go on but I'm the sort who asks alot of questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the most important thing you can do to speed up your recovery is to not worry about it. i know it's easier said than done but i t is crucial that you start going about you day the way you normally would. i mean you wouldn't be analizing how you feel and worrying about it if you felt normal, right? you must act like you feel normal and convince your brain that you are fine in order to recover. DP/DR is the fight or flight response stuck in the on position. it gets stuck on because we worry about the way we feel and in turn that tells our brain that we are in danger and need the fight or flight response. the only way to turn it back off is to convince our mind that we are fine and that we don't need the fight or flight response anymore. so seriously, you gotta start working on not worrying about it and living like things are fine so your brain will recieve the all clear message and deactivate the fight or flight response.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't worry, you'll get better.

My DP too was brought on by a 'bad weed experience'

Marijuana starts DP in A LOT of people. The reason your mom might not know about DP, is that it's more of an ' in the dark ' disorder right now, and she deals with mostly physical problems being a nurse. Read around the forum and see if you share symptoms. My guess would be DP, so it should make you feel better to know that what's happening can be recognized and named.

It's fueled by anxiety and depression. Try and live your normal life and fill your day with things.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

People have had this for years because back when they first got it, the internet wasn't even around! Recovery is completely possible for everyone. All you need to do is relax and live. This state of mind is not harmful in any way. It's not a disease. It will only get better from here on out.

This weird feeling is like your bodygaurd. I know how you feel. I was terrified of having it for too long, too. DP sets in when reality is too hard to handle. Now if you eat healthy, exercise, socialize, and maybe release some pent up emotions, the dp will no longer need to be there to protect you.

You're still the same person, and you will go back to being yourself.


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys, your responces have been very uplifting







I thank you alot for them. I will get through this, I just have to believe it and make a real effort to beat it Thankfully I have my mum and dad who have been brilliant and so understanding, they really have helped me loads. The less I think of it, the more managable it becomes and I must remember that. I have so many things to keep my mind occupied, college, freinds, music, football, family, internet ect. Good luck to all of you, I genuinly mean that guys


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey man... I just wanted to say that your symptoms sound the same as mine and I also had DP start from smoking too much marijuana.
The first two weeks I had this it was absolutely horrifying. It would come and go periodically during the day and freaked me out every time and whenever I didn't feel super DP'd I'd feel at least moderately DP'd with really bad anxiety about my mental health. I immediately knew what this was though from psychology classes I've taken though so I came here and took the advice of many users (no drugs, exercise, try to relax and socialize, etc...) Its been about 4 weeks now since it started and this past week I've felt almost no DP at all. Whenever it does occur its very mild and it happens less often everyday.
Good luck in your recovery!


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Great to here it razer777







I wish you all the best. I do feel like the less I think about it and the recovery, the less it sits there. The last 1 and a half weeks have been very tough but I feel like accepting it is progress in itself. Thanks for the reassurance mate...


----------

